
A shorthand for designing UI flows by Ryan of 37signals - adrianhoward
http://37signals.com/svn/posts/1926-a-shorthand-for-designing-ui-flows
======
adrianhoward
Heh. I do exactly this already, except with the top and bottom switched around
(action at the top).

